# Can I get...



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I get/find an Avant with a V-8 and a 6-speed?


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Can I get... (Brake Weight)*

In a C6 chassis the answer is a defening NO. For some reason they decided to discontinue the 6MT for the new cars. Sorry. Would have loved to have a manual too.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Can I get... (Kemer1)*

You can get one in Europe/ROW- sadly not in the US though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

